# Fairlight ROC - East Sussex - August 2017



## Gromr (Aug 6, 2017)

Was staying nearby on Holiday so thought it would be rude not too. To be honest I assumed it would be locked with a big fence around it, but it was open and access was easy peasy. 

*The Explore*

Visited one evening just as the light was beginning to dim. Its positioned right next to the coast guard cottages and almost under neither the radar dish. 

Its actually not in too bad condition, but i'm sure it's seen better days. There was a very old photo of the post in use, so I assume it was once opened for a public open day. 

There are a few dead rabbits down here that must have fallen and got stuck. 


*Photos*


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 6, 2017)

That's pretty neat looking. All it needs is a tidy-up, repair the cupboard and it's good to use.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 6, 2017)

That's a lot better than I was expecting it to be when you text me, usually the easy ones are the worst inside. Nice work mate though mate, cheers!


----------



## HughieD (Aug 7, 2017)

Seen a lot worse in terms of ROCs. Good work sir.


----------



## smiler (Aug 7, 2017)

A bit messed up but there's a lot of stuff left to see even the Glitto, I enjoyed it Grom Thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 8, 2017)

Still never been inside one, hoping to one day lol...decent pics Grom


----------



## Rubex (Aug 8, 2017)

Pretty neat, nice one Gromr


----------



## stu8fish (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice. They are strangely addictive these roc posts. I've got dibs on one for when the impending ww3 kicks off.


----------



## Gromr (Aug 8, 2017)

They are like Pokémon. Gotta catch them all.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice that one is mate.you got some lovely shots considering how dingy they are.you got the whole room well and that is where the 8mm comes in handy


----------



## theartist (Aug 8, 2017)

nice to see the glitto


----------



## old git (Aug 17, 2017)

Had a butchers myself . Out of interest, has anyone ever found a pump in one of these that still works?


----------

